# Joycough Needs to Slim Down For his Wedding Journal



## joycough (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm Scared to do this because I've always been about building muscle and power and now I want to lose and keep off roughly 30-40 Poundsish. 
Stats
220 Lbs
5'8"
Measurements (cold)
Shoulder span = 54"
Chest = 46"
Right Arm = 17 
Left Arm = 16 3/4
Waist = 40 1/2
Hips = 44"
Right Leg = 28
Left Leg = 28 1/2
Right Calf


----------



## joycough (Jan 12, 2004)

*Monday Jan. 12, '04*

Pilates 20 Min. (7:30)

Breakfast (8:15)
Triflex (glucosamine, chondroitin, MSM)
MultiVitamin
Vit. C
Vit. E
4 Egg whites (hard Boiled)
1 whole egg (hard Boiled)
1 slice 60% brown bread
1 Tbs Rasberry Jam
1 Glass of Skim Milk
1 Glass of Water

Lunch(11:45)
1/2 plate of taco's and cheese with tomato's (I have to eat caff food, sorry i forgot to mention)
2 servings of mixed veggies
1 tsp of Ranch
2 glasses of Skim Milk

Snack (1:45)
1 Tbs Peanut butter
1 snack package of cheese and crackers

Workout (2:00) Chest and Back (I kinda took most of the Christmas break off so I'm a little rusty but not too bad)

Cable Row superset with Bench Press
11 x 6 (30 sec. rest) 155 x 10 (30 sec), 14 x 6 (30 sec) 165 x 10, 16 x 6 (30 sec) 175 x 8

(1 minute rest)

Bent over Row superset with Incline DB Bench
135 x 6 (30 sec) 50 x 10 (30 sec), 135 x 6 (30 sec) 60 x 9 (30 sec), 135 x 6 (30 sec) 60 x 7 

(1 minute rest) *I'm sure by now you get the resting pattern*

Reverse Flye superset Flye
30 x 8 25 x 12, 30 x 8 25 x 12, 30 x 8 25 x 12

Lat Pulldown superset overhead press
10 x 6/ 105 x 10, 12 x 6/ 105 x 8, 14 x 6/ 95 x 8
(starting to get tired)

Straight arm pulldown superset Front cable row
4 x 8/ 2 x 10, 5 x 8/ 1 x 12, 5 x 8/ (I used a bar for this last set because our cable machine is too awkward) 45 x 10

5 Minute cool down on the bike

Snack (3:15)
Protein bar (15 g protein)

Supper (5:30)
4 Pieces of skinless chicken BBQ'd
2 servings of Veggies
1 glass of Skim Milk
1/2 glass of peach juice

Snack (8:00)
Light Popcorn

Bedtime (12:00) 
ZMA


----------



## joycough (Jan 12, 2004)

I forgot to mention that I eat at a caff and do the best I can by getting baked food instead of deep fried, eating salads and veggies, and bagged lunches.

I also work out in the school gym, which also is at times limited. But I ususally only use free weights anyway.


----------



## joycough (Jan 13, 2004)

*Tuesday 13*

Breakfast (9:30) Kinda lazy this morning and slept in

Nature Valley (2 bars Maple Harvest)
1 glass of V8 Banana Strawberry
MultiVitamin
Triflex
Vit. E
Vit. C

Lunch (12:00)
1.5 Turkey sandwiches with lettuce and ranch
2 servings of veggies
1 apple juice box
1 package of cheese and crackers
1 orange

snack (1:45)
1 Tbs Peanut butter
1 banana

Workout (4:00)

Cardio Treadmill
5 Minute warm-up
1 minute run, 2 minute recover (20 minutes total)
5 minutes cool down

Stretch

Crunch (30 sec rest) Back extension (1 min rest), crunch/ Back Extension, crunch/ Back Extention

Leg raises/supermans, leg raises/supermans, leg raises/supermans

Oblique Crunch on Back extension (one set per side)

-Cardio today was really hard at first after the fist 10 minutes I just wanted to give up but I pushed through and after only a couple more minutes I hit a second wind and felt great. Glad I pushed myself today. 

*I would like to get a heart rate monitor for when I run...What do you think?? are they worth it? I tried to count and multiply while running today but that didn't work today so well (guess my poor math skills don't help much...lol). * 

Supper (5:30)


----------



## joycough (Jan 14, 2004)

*Tuesday Supper and snack*

Supper (5:30)
2 buns
2 tsp of ranch
2 tsp of 
Roast Beef
2 servings of cheese
1 serving of Veggies
2 Glasses of Skim Milk
2 Milk Ice Dixie Cups

Snack (8:00)
1 Cheese and Crackers pack
1 Milk Ice Dixie Cups


----------



## joycough (Jan 14, 2004)

*Wednesday 14*

No Pilates this morning, I gotta start going to bed earlier!!!

Breakfast (8:15)
4 egg whites (Hard Boiled)
1 whole egg (HB)
1 slice of 12 grain bread
1 tsp of Rasberry Jam
1 Glass of Milk 
1 Glass of water

Snack (10:15)
MultiVitamin
Triflex
Vit. C
Vit. E
1 orange
1 Glass of water

*I do drink more water than listed

Lunch (11:45)
2 corsants
3 slices of peppered turkey
2 tbs egg salad
1 serving of lettuce
1 serving of tomato
2 tsp of ranch
1 package mustard
1/2 bowl of chicken rice soup
1 package of crackers
2 glasses of Skim Milk
*Too many breads try to cut down

Workout (2:05) Arms (you get my resting scheme by now )

5 minute warm-up on treadmill

Incline Curl superset Tricep Dip
30 x 8/B x 12, 30 x 8/ B x 12, 35 x 8/B x 12

BB Curl superset Pressdown
85 x 6/5 x 10, 85 x 6/ 7 x 10, 85 x 6/7 x 10

Preacher Curl superset Skullcrusher
80 x 8/80 x 10, 90 x 6/90 x 8, 90 x 5/ 90 x 8

Some forearm work 3 sets of wrist curls and reverse wrist curls

5 minute Cool down

Snack (3:15)
Protein Bar (15 g Protein)

Supper (5:30)

1.5 slices of lazanna
2 servings of veggies
1 dessert thingy
2 glasses of Skim Milk

Snack (8:00)
crackers (1 serving)


----------



## joycough (Jan 14, 2004)

*comments*

Today went pretty well with the exception of being tired!!!
Only big complaint is all the idiots in the gym who take up space. They just sit and talk or stand there doing everything wrong and it looks scary. Today the gym was packed with a bunch of people who didn't now their arse from a hole in the ground. 
Other than that pretty good day over all. Especailly since I finally got my book in the mail...so yeah.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 14, 2004)

I am a runner and know people that use the heart rate monitors.  They feel that they are an asset if you are wanting to stay in a specific zone.  I want the Timex GPS system 

I hear you on the new year's people at the gym.  The regulars where I go are also getting testy with the newbies. I just keep reminding myself that they will be gone in a few weeks


----------



## joycough (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Hammerlynn*

Yeah I hear ya. This happens every dang year and every dang year I get mad. I don't mind the one's that are acctually trying or are asking for help when they don't know, but the one's who just sit there and talk and then complain that they worked so hard or the one's who are doing everything wrong and too stubborn to ask for help are the one's who make me the most mad. To me they just waste space which our gym here has very little of.

Thank you for the reply to heart monitor question. I would like one because I would think it would be benificial but I'm not sure if it would be worth the cost.


----------



## joycough (Jan 15, 2004)

*Thursday 15th*

*went to bed earlier last night, slept in again... I think I forgot how much doing school work and workingout wears a person out!

Breakfast (8:45)
1 Apple
3 Tbs Light Crunchy Peanut Butter
Triflex
Multivitamin
Vit. C
Vit. E
1 Glass of V8 Banana Strawberry

*Yeah I'm kinda having a fat day today  

Lunch (12:10)
2 Grilled Cheese sandwiches on brown bread
1 bowl of Tomato soup
2 servings of veggies
2 glasses of Skim Milk

Workout (2:15)
Went for a walk

Supper (5:00)
Subway Chicken Bacon Ranch wrap with lettuce and tomatoes
Med. Slurpee

Snack (8:00)
Chips


----------



## joycough (Jan 15, 2004)

*Day's Final Thoughts*

Today really tired and kinda having a fat day. Other than that nothing really to talk about.


----------



## joycough (Jan 18, 2004)

*absence explaination*

Yeah so our computer internet connection here at school was kinda screwy for a while. So I'll Pick up tomorrow (Monday) again


----------



## joycough (Jan 18, 2004)

*Weekly Evaluation*

1) too many carbs and bad foods 
-need to watch what I eat more and think of the consequences
2) Really tired this week
-get to bed earlier
3)not enough cardio
-get off your ass and do it
4)not taking protein supp.
-Quite being lazy and take it


----------



## joycough (Jan 19, 2004)

*Week 2 Monday 19th*

Breakfast (8:15)
2.5 Egg Whites (HB)
.5 Whole Egg (HB)
.5 12 Grain Toast
.5 Tsp Strawberry Jam
1 Glass of Milk
1 Glass of Water

Snack (10:15)

multiVitamin
TriFlex
Vit. C
Vit. E
1 Glass V8

Lunch (12:00)
2 Hot Dogs (better than the aternative)
2 servings of veggies
2 Tbs of Ranch
4 Tbs of Cottage Cheese
1 Peach
2 Glasses of Milk

Workout (2:00) Back and Chest

Warmup Treadmill
1minute walk, 2 minute run, 2 minute walk

Bench superset Cable Row
185x6/12x10, 205x6/12x10, 215x5/12x10

Incline Db superset BB Row
65x6/135x10, 70x6/135x10, 70x5/135x10

Flye superset Reverse Flye
25x10/12, 25x10/12, 25x10/12

Shoulder Press superset Pulldowns
115x6/12x10, 115x6/12x10, 115x6/12x10

Front Lateral Raises superset Straight Arm Pulldown
15x12/5x12, 15x12/5x12, 15x12/4x12

Cardio Bike (20 Minutes) * I went hard on the cardio today no pussy rests when it was a lighter setting i just peddled harder

Supper (6:00)
*went out for supper with the boys
1/2 basket of Onion Rings
15 Honey Garlic Wings
2 Glasses of Pepsi


----------



## joycough (Jan 19, 2004)

*DAy's thoughts*

With the exception of supper Today was a pretty good day overall for my goals. I know I should have had more meals but because I knew I was going out tonight I only had 3 to make up for it.

Overall happy with today espcially with the cardio because I was only going to do a 5 minute cool down but ended up doing a hard 20 minutes


----------



## joycough (Jan 20, 2004)

*Tuesday 20th*

Breakfast (8:00)
3 whole eggs scrambled
1 slice white toast (no frickin' brown or whole wheat bread)
3 slices of bacon (I always try to get most of the grease with my napkins)
1/2 orange
1 glass of Skim Milk
1 Glass of water

Workout #1 (9:30) Abs and lower back

Back Extensions superset Crunches

Supermans superset hanging leg raises

Reverse Back Extensions superset Decline Oblique Twists

Snack (10:15)
1 Tbs Peanut butter
MultiVitamin
Triflex
Vit E.
Vit. C

Lunch (12:00)
3 pieces of Crispy Light Chicken
some beef
2 servings of veggies
3 Tbs Ranch
2 Glasses of Skim Milk

Workout #2 (3:00)
1 hour on the bike using the preset fat burning mode
20 minutes on the bike then 1 minute to get water and then 20 minutes and 1 minute and the final 20 minutes then done

Supper (6:00)
12 inch Seafood and Crab Sub with Lettuce and Tomato
Large Slurpee

Snack (8:00)
Beef Jerky


----------



## joycough (Jan 20, 2004)

*Day's Thoughts*

Still need to snack more and have less during 3 main meals
Cardio was supprisingly fun today
Overall feel good about todays accomplishments


----------



## joycough (Jan 21, 2004)

*Wednesday 21st*

Breakfast (8:15)
3 Egg Whites (HB)
1 Whole Egg (HB)
1 12grain Toast
1 Tsp Rasberry Jam
.5 Glass of 2% Milk (no Skim availible this morning)
1 glass of Water

Lunch (11:45)
2 slices 12 grain bread
4 slices of peppered fowl product
4 slices of thin pepperoni
Lettuce
Pickles
Tomato
1 Tsp Ranch
2 Glasses of Skim Milk

Workout (2:00) Arms

5 Minute Warmup on Bike

Dips superset seated Curl
45 x 10/30x10, 45x8/30x10, 45x10/35x8

Pressdown superset BB Curl
7x8/75x10, 9x6/80x10, 9x6/80x8

Skullcrusher superset Preacher Curl
100x6/70x10, 90x6/80x9, 90x6/80x8

Forearm Work (reverse superset wrist curls)

20 Minutes of hard cardio on Bike

Snack (3:30)
44 g Protein Shake with water and Glutamine
Multivitamin
Triflex
Vit. C
Vit. E

Supper (5:30)
1 seseme seed bun
4 slices of turkey 
Alphalpha sprouts
1 Tsp of Ranch
2 servings of veggies
2 cookies

Snack (8:00)
Popcorn (light)

Bedtime (10:30)
ZMA


----------



## joycough (Jan 21, 2004)

*Day's Thoughts*

Cardio seems to be getting easier and more fun although I'm still sweating my ass off.

I'm happy that I'm picking up the Cardio more and more. Next week I'll try for 30 minutes instead of 20 but that's all I have time for because I have to get back and shower before my next class.

I also want to have at least a extra protein shake a day and Glutamine as well and ZMA at night. and Try and cut down on the sweets (for some reason this week the caff has been giving us lots of goodies...Say no Mike say no! )


----------



## joycough (Jan 22, 2004)

*Thursday 22nd*

*note* I'm impressed that I've been able to keep a journal going for  this long!

Breakfast (8:00)
1 Apple
3 Tbs Light Crunchy Peanut butter

Snack (10:00)
10 almonds

Lunch (12:00)
1 Egg White (HB)
2 Tbs chopped chicken with some sort of mix
1 serving of Salad
2 servings of mixed veggies with Raisins, bacon bits, sunflower seeds and somekinda sauce
5 Tbs of Cottage Cheese
1 serving of Fruit
2 Glasses of Skim Milk

Workout (3:00)
Warm-up skipping rope (kinda fooling around) *10 minutes* 
Jump Rope (hard fast don't give up) *3 minutes* 
Stretch Forearms *1 minute* 
Jump Rope (HArd fast don't give up)*3 minutes* 
Stretch Calves *1 minute* 
Jump Rope (hard fast don't give up) *3 minutes* 
Stretch Hamstrings*1 minute*
Jump Rope (hard fast don't give up) *3 minutes* 
Prepare for next level and stretch all *5 minutes*
Jump Rope (hard fast don't give up) *3 minutes* 
Crunches *1 minute*
Jump Rope (hard fast don't give up) *3 minutes* 
Supermans *1 minute*
Jump Rope (hard fast don't give up) *3 minutes* 
Crunches *1 minute*
Jump Rope (hard fast don't give up) *3 minutes* 
Supermans *1 minute*
Jump Rope (hard fast don't give up) *3 minutes* 
Crunches *1 minute*
Jump Rope (hard fast don't give up) *3 minutes* 
Cool down with mild Cardio and stretching *7 minutes*

Snack (4:30)
Protein Shake (44 grams)
5 g of Glutamine

Supper (6:00)
1 piece of BBQ Chicken
2 Servings of Veggies
1 Tsp Ranch
1 Glass of Skim Milk
9 Pieces of 7-11 Chicken Wings (Cheap wing night shitty night at the caff)
1 Med. Slurpee (so my weakness)

Snack (8:15)
2 pieces of Beef Jerkey

Bed (11:00)
ZMA


----------



## joycough (Jan 22, 2004)

*Day's Thoughts*

I need to eat smaller meals. I feel I eat too much at one time.

*Really happy with Cardio today, I hurt my big toe though next Thursday I have to try and not land on my toe too much


----------



## joycough (Jan 23, 2004)

*Friday 23rd*

Breakfast (8:15)
3 Egg Whites (HB)
1 Whole Egg (HB)
1 12 grain Toast
1 Tsp Rasberry Jam
1 Glass of Skim Milk
1 Glass of Water

*Remember to eat less in meals and snack a little more...Good Breakfast #'s I feel...Any comments?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 23, 2004)

now just duplicate those type of #'s 5/6 more times throughout the day and you'll be good.


----------



## joycough (Jan 23, 2004)

*Response to naturaltan*

Thanks, I think I'm starting to understand a little better what I should eat only problem is I have to eat at the schools Caff and I find my eating gets progressively worse as the day goes on. Any thoughts on what I can do to correct it?


----------



## joycough (Jan 23, 2004)

Snack (10:30)
1/4 cup of Almonds
1 Glass of V8 Splash
Multivitamin
Triflex
Vit. C
Vit. E

Lunch (12:00)
2 Baked (*ahem* battered) Chicken Burgers (No Bun just meat)
3 Servings of Veggies
4 Tbs of Cottage Cheese
1 Peach
1 Tbs of Ranch (Caff food sucks and Ranch makes it better but I know it's not good for me... Any suggestions?)
2 Glasses of Skim Milk

Workout (2:00) Legs

Cardio 5Minutes on Bike Warmup

Knee-Ups superset Squat
10/225x10, 10/275x8, 10/275x6

Lunge
30lbs Db's x 8, 50x5, 50x5

Leg Curl
8x8, 9x6, 9x6

Calf Raise
344x15, 444x12, 500x10

20 Minutes on Bike Hardcore

Supper (5:00)
1 Chicken Bacon Ranch Wrap (from Subway)
1 Seafood Wrap (subway)
2 servings of Lettuce
1 Medium Slurpee (DANG THIS IS SO MY WEAKNESS)

*It's -20 C here and I go for a slurpee I can't help it they are so damn good


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 23, 2004)

When is the wedding??


----------



## joycough (Jan 23, 2004)

August 21st


----------



## joycough (Jan 24, 2004)

*Week's Thoughts*

Pretty Good over all 

Really Happy with all the Cardio I've been doing. Now I want to increase the Cardio on Weights days to 30 Minutes. 

Still Need to work on diet!!!


----------



## joycough (Jan 26, 2004)

*Monday 26th*

*it is gong to take a lot of will power to walk to the gym today it's -35 C with windchill and getting colder!

Breakfast (8:15)
4 Egg Whites (HB)
1 60% whole Wheat Toast
1 Tsp Rasberry jam
1 Glass of Water
1 Glass of Skim Milk

Snack (10:20)
1/4 cup of Almonds
1 Glass of Water
Multivitamin
TriFlex
Vit. C
Vit. E

Lunch (11:45)
4 Slices of White Bread
4 Slices of Deli Turkey Meat
3 Servings of Veggies
1Tbs of Mayo
1 juice box of Apple Juice
1 cranberry granola Bar

*Now it's fricking -45'C with Wind...Damnit Will Power Mike Will Power


----------



## joycough (Jan 26, 2004)

*Monday 26th (second 1/2)*

Workout (2:00) Back and Chest

5 Minute Warm-Up on Bike

Cable Row Superset Bench Press
*14x6/165x10, 16x6/175x10, 18x6/185x9* 

T-Bar Row Superset Dips
*3(plates)x6/BWx10, 3x6/BWx8, 3x6/BWx7* 

Reverse Incline Flye Superset Incline Flye
*30x6/30x10, 30x6/30x10, 30x6/30x10* 

Pulldown Superset Standing Military Press
*12x6/95x10, 14x6/95x9, 15x6/95x9* 

Straight-Arm Pulldowns Superset Front Lateral Raises (DB)
*6x6/20x8, 6x6/20x8, 5x6/15x10* 

Some Trap Work (Shrugs)

*Gym too busy to do Cardio all Machines taken I'll Do Cardio Tonight

Snack (3:30)
44g Protein (Shake)
10 Ounces Soy Milk
5g Glutamine

Supper (6:00)
3/4 of a package of Kraft Dinner
Soy Milk and butter
2 Chicken Hotdogs

Workout #2
Cardio Latin Dance Video (I feel so ashamed )

Snack (8:30)
1 Can of Tuna

BedTime
ZMA


----------



## joycough (Jan 26, 2004)

*Day's Thoughts*

*Need to Eat less for lunch (only 1 sandwhich)
*If tomorrow is as damn cold as today I think I'll Stay in and Jump Rope because damn!
*You'd better do Cardio tonight (havn't done it as of yet) although i don't really wanna...so embaressed


----------



## joycough (Jan 27, 2004)

*Tuesday 27th*

*Note* I didn't do the Latin Dance felt too gay so I did Tai Bo instead and I didn't have tuna I had 1 Tbs of Peanut Butter and a low fat Cheese string

Breakfast (8:00)
3 Whole Eggs (Scrambled)
3 Pieces of Bacon (I tried to soak up as much greese as I could with my napkins)
1 Glass of Water
1 Glass of Skim Milk

**Does anyone know of a site where I could input my food intake and it would calculate my Protein/Carbs/Fat ratio for the day?**

Snack (10:10)
1/4 cup of Almonds

Lunch (12:10)
4 Pieces of Bread ( I know I know I was hungry)
4 Slices of Peppered Fowl Product
1 Serving of Lettuce
2 Servings of Veggies
1 Tsp of Ranch
1 Apple Juice box
1 Cheese String


----------



## joycough (Jan 27, 2004)

*Tuesdy 27th 2nd 1/2*

Workout (2:20)
Warm-up skipping rope (kinda fooling around) 10 minutes 
Jump Rope (hard fast don't give up) 3 minutes 
Stretch Forearms 1 minute 
Jump Rope (HArd fast don't give up)3 minutes 
Stretch Calves 1 minute 
Jump Rope (hard fast don't give up) 3 minutes 
Stretch Hamstrings1 minute
Jump Rope (hard fast don't give up) 3 minutes 
Prepare for next level and stretch all 5 minutes
Jump Rope (hard fast don't give up) 3 minutes 
Crunches 1 minute
Jump Rope (hard fast don't give up) 3 minutes 
Supermans 1 minute
Jump Rope (hard fast don't give up) 3 minutes 
Crunches 1 minute
Jump Rope (hard fast don't give up) 3 minutes 
Supermans 1 minute
Jump Rope (hard fast don't give up) 3 minutes 
Crunches 1 minute
Jump Rope (hard fast don't give up) 3 minutes 
Cool down with mild Cardio and stretching 7 minutes

Snack (3:45)
44g Protein Shake
10 ounces Soy Milk (Low Fat)
5g Glutamine

Supper (5:30)
2 Chicken Breast
2 Servings of Veggies
1 small dessert square
1 Tsp Ranch

Snack (7:30)
2 No Fat Puddings
1 Low Fat Cheese String


----------



## joycough (Jan 27, 2004)

*Day's Thoughts*

*Too damn cold to go to the gym so I skipped rope instead. I keep hurting my one big toe and don't know why
*I think my eating went pretty good today. But I'm worried about eating Thursday and Friday Because I'm taking a trip on Friday and I don't travel well (stomach problems).
*Note to self* Good Job keep up the good work but you need to do more homework


----------



## joycough (Jan 28, 2004)

*Wednesday 28th*

Breakfast (8:00)
*5 Egg Whites (HB)* 
Cals /Fat/ Carb/ Prot 
82 /0 /2/ 17 
*1 Slice of 12 Grain Toast* 
Cals /Fat/ Carb/ Prot 
65/ 1/ 12/ 3 
*1 Tsp Rasberry Jam* 
Cals /Fat/ Carb/ Prot
55/ 0/ 14/ 0 
*1 Glass of Water* 
*1 Glass of Skim Milk* 
Cals /Fat/ Carb/ Prot
86/ 0/ 12/ 8 

Snack (10:15)
*1/4 Cup of Almonds* 
Cals /Fat/ Carb/ Prot
169/ 15/ 5/ 6
*1 Medium Banana* 
Cals /Fat/ Carb/ Prot
109/ 1/ 28/ 1
1 Glass of Water
Multivitamin
Triflex
Vit. C
Vit. E

Lunch (11:45)
*2 Slices of 12 Grain Bread*
130 2 24 5 
*4 Slices of Peppered Fowl Product* 
125 2 0 26  
*1.5 Tbs of Ranch* 
102 10 3 0 
*.5 Cups of Broccoli* 
12 0 2 1 
*.5 Cups of Cauliflower* 
13 0 3 1 
*2 Slices of processed Cheese*
105 8 2 6 
*2 Glasses of Skim Milk* 
173 1 24 17 

**so far today I've taken in 1228 Calories (30% from Fat/39% from Carbs/31% from Protein)* 
-Goal for daily is 2,833 Calories at (30%/40%/30%)


----------



## hippy_chick (Jan 28, 2004)

I am sooooo proud of you!  Keep up the good work!! 

I will see you later!!!


----------



## joycough (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks  Baby 
Love you Tons


----------



## joycough (Jan 28, 2004)

*28th 2nd 1/2*

Workout (2:15) Arms

Seated DB Curl Superset Dips
40x6/bwx10, 40x6/bwx10, 40x6/BWx10

BB Curl Superset Pressdown
85x6/6x10, 95x6/7x10, 95x6/7x10 

**Feeling a huge Tricep pump here** 
 

Preacher Curl superset Skullcrushers
80x7/x10, 90x6/x8, 90x6/x8 (Spotter on last rep last set on skullcruchers)

Snack (3:15)
*Protein Shake*
130 2 6 22 
*5g Glutamine*
*1 Cup Soy Milk* 
81 3 8 6 
*8 Crispy Mini's* 
62 2 11 1


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

JC, to log in your daily food try
www.fitday.com
I use it everyday!


----------



## joycough (Jan 28, 2004)

I know that's where I'm getting my #'s from

Thank you though


----------



## joycough (Jan 28, 2004)

*28th Supper and after*

Supper (5:35)
*4 Slices of 60% Whole Bread* 
270 4 49 9 
*4 Slices of Peppered Fowl Product* 
125 2 0 26 
*2 Slices of Processed Cheese* 
105 8 2 6 
*1 Cup of Mixed Veggies* 
25 0 5 3 
*1 Banana Muffin* 
158 4 27 3 
*1 Small Apple Juice* 
123 0 31 0 
*1 Tbs of Mayo* 
99 11 0 0 
*1 Apple*
63 0 16 0 

Workout #2 (7:30)
1/2 hour of an excercize video

Snack (8:00)
*12 whole Wheat low fat Crackers*
163 0 16 0 
*Protein Shake* 
130 2 6 22 
*Soy Milk* 
81 3 8 6 

*Daily Totals* 
2886 Cals
27% Fat
44% Carbs
29% Protein
204g of Protein

*More Protein Needed 
*Eat more in the morning


----------



## joycough (Jan 29, 2004)

*Day's Thoughts*

*No Cardio Bad Mike 
*Good Eating...Need More protein
*I feel Stranger and Stronger every Week, Kinda nice


----------



## joycough (Jan 29, 2004)

*Thursday 29th*

Breakfast (8:30)
1 Nutrigrain Breakfast Bar
1 Glass of Water
multivitamin
Triflex
Vit.C
Vit.E

Snack (10:30)
22 Almonds
1 Orange
1 Glass of Water

Lunch (12:30)
2 Grilled Cheese Sandwiches 
1 Cup of Tomato Soup
1 Cup of Cauliflower
1 Tbs of Ranch
2 Glasses of Milk

*should have only had one grilled cheese but very little breakfast made me hungry. Tomorrow is going to suck.** So far today I have 1341 Calories (I want more than 1/2 my cals in the morning) from 42% Fat (Yikes almonds and grilled Cheese...good thing my Protein Shake will balance that a little more..Yikes) 43% Carbs and 16% Protein* 

*Well a Breakfast would have been a good idea b/c th e High Numbers are from the Grilled Cheese and almonds in the fat and carbs... I feel sad now...good thing it's an hour of cardio today


----------



## joycough (Jan 29, 2004)

*Ideal Meal Plan*

* This won't be in effect until monday b/c weekends here suck and as I mentioned friday is a write-off!!!!

Breakfast
8 Egg Whites
1 12 Grain Toast 
1 Tbs Jam
1 Glass of Milk 
1 Glass of Water

Snack
22 Almonds
Protein Shake (22g Protein)
5g Glutamine
1 Cup of Soy Milk

Lunch
???? Depends on what's served but try and keep #'s of breakfast
2 Glasses of Milk

Pre-Workout Snack
1 Tbs of Light Peanut Butter

Post-Workout Snack
Protein Shake (44g Protein)
5g Glutamine
1 Cup of Soy Milk
1 Piece of Fruit

Supper
Whatever is Served Try and keep same #'s of Breakfast and Lunch
1 Glass of Milk 
1 Glass of Water

Snack
Protein Shake (35g Protein) *Glycerlean (Distributes slowly for next 8 hours)* 
1 Cup of Soy Milk
1 Cup of Mixed Frozen Fruit 
(Blenderitup)

*Any thoughts?*


----------



## joycough (Jan 29, 2004)

*29th 2nd 1/2*

Workout (2:20)
Warm-up skipping rope (kinda fooling around) 10 minutes 
Jump Rope (hard fast don't give up) 3 minutes 
Stretch Forearms 1 minute 
Jump Rope (HArd fast don't give up)3 minutes 
Stretch Calves 1 minute 
Jump Rope (hard fast don't give up) 3 minutes 
Stretch Hamstrings1 minute
Jump Rope (hard fast don't give up) 3 minutes 
Prepare for next level and stretch all 5 minutes
Jump Rope (hard fast don't give up) 3 minutes 
Crunches 1 minute
Jump Rope (hard fast don't give up) 3 minutes 
Supermans 1 minute
Jump Rope (hard fast don't give up) 3 minutes 
Crunches 1 minute
Jump Rope (hard fast don't give up) 3 minutes 
Supermans 1 minute
Jump Rope (hard fast don't give up) 3 minutes 
Crunches 1 minute
Jump Rope (hard fast don't give up) 3 minutes 
Cool down with mild Cardio and stretching 7 minutes

Snack (3:30)
Protein Shake (44g)
1 Cup of Soy Milk
5g Glutamine
1 Cup of Mixed Frozen Fruit

Supper (5:00)
12" Seafood Sub

** Total Cals = 2392 (38% Fat, 43% Carbs, 19% Protein) ** 
**Way Low on Protein today but That's what I expected, Tomorrow will be worse...I hate Weekends here we only really get two meal and the rest we have to fend for ourselves* Hoping for next week*


----------



## joycough (Jan 29, 2004)

*Day's Thoughts*

*What Can I say...I don't travel well so I'm preparing for tomorrow. Other than that I'm happy with Today


----------



## joycough (Jan 30, 2004)

*Friday 30th*

Breakfast (8:15)
4 Egg Whites (HB)
1 12 Grain Toast
1 Tbs Strawberry Jam
1 Glass of Water
1 Glass of Skim Milk

Workout (10:00) Legs

Leg Press
4 plates per sidex12, 5x12, 6x10, 7x8, 8x6

Ham Curl
9x8, 9x7, 9x6

Calf Raise superset Back extension

Some Neck Workout

*Just Found out I the Trip is Cancelled because it's going to really blizzard this afternoon (20-30 cm...That's like 2 Freakin' Feet!!!)

Lunch (12:00)
2 Light Baked Fish (Light Breading)
4 Slices of 12 Grain Bread
1 Cup of Cauliflower
1 Tbs of Ranch
2 Tbs of TarTar Sauce
2 Glasses of Skim Milk


----------



## joycough (Jan 30, 2004)

*30th 2nd 1/2*

Workout (3:00)
.5 hour of Sparring

Supper (5:00)
1 Cup of Beef Stew
2 Buns
1 Cup of Brocolli
1 Tbs of Ranch
1 small Piece of Chocolate Cake
1 Glass of Milk
1 Glass of Juice

Snack (8:00)
1 Small Bag of Doritos
1 Large Slurpee

**Total Cals = 2578 (29% Fat, 47% Carbs, 24% Protein)* **Still 50g of Protein Short (no shake today) and the carbs were too high but it was my cheat day*


----------



## joycough (Jan 30, 2004)

*Week's Thoughts*

*Food HAbits are getting better (today was my snack day)
*Cardio not bad but not great this week...Missed one session...too damn cold but it's no excuse


----------



## joycough (Jan 30, 2004)

*QUESTION????*

*I looked up my HBE on google and came up with the figure of 3333 Cals per day to maintain... and I read that I should subtract 500 from that...which gives me 2,833... Does this sound like a good number to lose or is it too many Cals? or is it not enough?*


----------



## joycough (Feb 2, 2004)

*Feb 2nd*

Breakfast (8:15)
2 Egg Whites (HB)
1 Whole Egg (HB)
1 Slice of Brown Toast
1 Tbs of Rasberry Jam
1 Glass of water

*Not feeling so hot today...starting to feel a cold

Snack (10:10)
1 Oz. of Almonds
1 Cup of V8 Splash
Multivitamin
TriFlex
Vit.c
Vit.E

Workout #1 Cardio (11:00)
30 Minutes of Interval on Bike

Lunch (11:45)
1 beef Hot Dog
3 Cups of Mixed Veggies
1 Tbs of Ranch
1 Cup of Mushroom Soup
4 Crackers
1 Glass of Milk


*Total Cals so far = 1082 (about 600 under what I'd like) from 43% Fat Yikes Almonds are really high in fat...37% Carbs (guess I should have had a bun) and 20% Protein)* 

I hate Being Sick It's hard to eat enough...Let alone enough Protein...Damn I need Less Fat...Grrr


----------



## joycough (Feb 2, 2004)

*2nd 2nd 1/2*

Workout #2 Back and Chest (2:00)
5 Minutes Warm-Up on Bike

Bench Press Superset Cable Row
205x6/14x10, 205x6/14x10, 205x6/14x10

Incline superset BB Rows
70x6/155x10, 70x5/155x8, 70x5/155x8

Seated Military Press superset Pulldown
95x6/12x10, 130x6/12x10, 130x6/12x10

*Done I'm Out Feeling Like Shit can barely breath Stupid Cold

Snack (3:15)
44g Protein
5g Glutamine
2 cups of soy milk


----------

